# Russian tortoises mating process



## Medinukas (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

I have breeding group of rusian tortoises: 1 male and 3 females. I had egg before, but it was not fertile. I have one question about mating process. I hope, I could ask it correctly in english. Ok, so lets try to do it.

Male climbs onto the female when mating. In normal condition he has to climb from back. There are many photos in internet and etc. My russian male climb from all sides: left, right, front and sometimes back  I'm not sure if it is normal and all tortoises do the same, or my fail something. I'm not sure he can fertilize a female.

It would be great to hear your experience.

I hope that I have written clearly.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 29, 2015)

I have 1 adult male and 6 adult females. My male does the same thing (front, sides). The females keep trying to escape so it makes it hard for the male to mate. However, he finally mates correctly and I have fertile eggs each year. I hatched out 29 Russian hatchlings this year. How old is your male and females?


----------



## Medinukas (Aug 29, 2015)

I noticed that females try to escape and it is hard for male. My tortoises is 8 years old. Thank you very much for help


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 29, 2015)

It's supposed to be hard for the male. In the wild it's even harder because the females can really get away.


----------



## wellington (Aug 29, 2015)

Even my male leopard does this.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 29, 2015)

male tortoises are not exactly how do you say experts in the field of lovethey seem to want to do it fast in case the female xscape so they rush not good for the female


----------

